# Why I am staying home tonight



## The Lone Runner (Dec 3, 2005)

I need to rant!....

Had one of the most horrible nights out EVER last night: want to hear about it???? Good!!! ...well here is goes:
1 - I got headbutted and now have a big blue lump on my head   
2 - My friend got a pint tipped over him by some homophoebic wanker   
3 - Some crazy pissed up mad women tried to attack my sister claiming she'd stolen her coat   
4 - a strange man walked up to me and ripped down my top and bra in the middle of a dance floor and then grappled with my tits   
and where was I....the Queens Schilling!!!!! 
I feel really horrible this morning, have a big lumpy head, a bit of a black eye and can't get the thought of the evil twat who groped me out of my head....so in summary I am staying home tonight to watch xfactor. 

(btw forgot to mention I also locked myself out - so had to sleep on my sisters sofa   )


----------



## tobyjug (Dec 3, 2005)

The Lone Runner said:
			
		

> I need to rant!....



The negative side of 24 hour drinking perhaps.


----------



## toggle (Dec 3, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> The negative side of 24 hour drinking perhaps.




Are you suggesting that incidents like this wouldn't have happened a month ago?


----------



## tobyjug (Dec 3, 2005)

toggle said:
			
		

> Are you suggesting that incidents like this wouldn't have happened a month ago?




All in one night?


----------



## munkeeunit (Dec 3, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> The negative side of 24 hour drinking perhaps.



More like the negative side of people period!

Drinking may bring things out in people, but you have to be pretty fucking underdeveloped individuals in the first place to have primordial fuck witted behaviour like headbutting lurking just beneathe the surface of a few pints.

Drinking is used as an excuse for people to mask their own arrested development. Nowadays I like to drink a few guinness and spliff round a few of my mates houses, and we never end up headbutting each other.

Its not the drink. It's people looking for excuses to be fucking idiots till the day they die at the hands of their equally backward mate with a knife fetish, etc.


----------



## toggle (Dec 3, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> All in one night?




Very easily.


----------



## silentNate (Dec 3, 2005)

I'd avoid The Queen's Shilling in future 
tbh when you've been drinking often you miss the clues that there may have been a bit of a fuck up when planning an evening (the crowd changes around you and suddenly the atmoshere is different)...
There are times to avoid our local pub and I swear you can smell the violence in the air- no-ones given me any stress however as I'm local and probably not worth the long-term hassle


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2005)

The Lone Runner said:
			
		

> I need to rant!....
> 
> Had one of the most horrible nights out EVER last night: want to hear about it???? Good!!! ...well here is goes:
> 1 - I got headbutted and now have a big blue lump on my head
> ...


(((TLR))) 

vy sorry to hear about yr unpleasant experiences. 

i hope yr feeling better soon.


----------



## munkeeunit (Dec 3, 2005)

Sometimes I just get really sick of people. 

Staggeriing around puking on each other, pissing their pants they're so drunk, and headbutting each other. Fucking animals! many of which are middle class strudent wankers who think puking, pissing and headbutting oin each other makes them 'one of the lads'. 

When that kind of shit goes on it's just old fashioned classism wrapped up in a new fetish for anti-hero behaviour bollocks. Unfortunately many of the 'real lads' are fucking moronic pricks who give the students plenty of puking, pissing, headbutting 'role model behaviour' for the middle class student wankers to muse upon and imitate.

Fucking retards the lot of them.

Fucking narcissistic self absorbed useless little pricks.


----------



## munkeeunit (Dec 3, 2005)

...and next weekend they'll all be on e's acting like they love each other, because people are so fucked up nowadays they can't even be nice to each other without taking e's, and then when they come down they just ignore each other in the street, because without e's they are too underdeveloped to show common courtesy... then next weekend there won't be any e's around so they all get drunk and headbutt each other.

Fucking early 21st century drugged up fuckwits.

I'm off before I burst a blood vessell...................


----------



## The Lone Runner (Dec 3, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> (((TLR)))
> 
> vy sorry to hear about yr unpleasant experiences.
> 
> i hope yr feeling better soon.



Thank you   
I don't know whether it's to do with the new drinking laws, or just where we were, but I've NEVER had a night like that in the 10 years I've lived in Brizzle before.  Think I'll avoid the QS in future.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2005)

move to london. maybe not better pubs but i know where the shit ones are. or the shitter ones...


----------



## toggle (Dec 3, 2005)

The Lone Runner said:
			
		

> Thank you
> I don't know whether it's to do with the new drinking laws, or just where we were, but I've NEVER had a night like that in the 10 years I've lived in Brizzle before.  Think I'll avoid the QS in future.




You probably just caught the place on a bad night, when every wanker in the area had decided to drink there, instead of staying at home with a bottle, beating up their kids and kicking their dog.


----------



## munkeeunit (Dec 3, 2005)

PS: No, I'm not anti-drugs, or anti-people, just anti-drugged up fuckwits.

(I'm tempted to offer them all out for a fight, but only when I'm sober and they're so drunk they can even walk straight in their piss pants and puke coated t-shirts (which no doubt have remains of e's in the puke which didn't get absorbed quickly to counterbalance their lizard brain instincts))

Fuck it! I really am off now...

Rant over.


----------



## silentNate (Dec 3, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> ...and next weekend they'll all be on e's acting like they love each other, because people are so fucked up nowadays they can't even be nice to each other without taking e's, and then when they come down they just ignore each other in the street, because without e's they are too underdeveloped to show common courtesy... then next weekend there won't be any e's around so they all get drunk and headbutt each other.
> 
> Fucking early 21st century drugged up fuckwits.
> 
> I'm off before I burst a blood vessell...................


 Shocking indictment on society I don't agree with though I see your point....
Mainly as I blame all of societies problems on cocaine


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I'm off before I burst a blood vessell...................


----------



## Sunspots (Dec 3, 2005)

The Lone Runner said:
			
		

> and where was I....the Queens Schilling!!!!!



Hassled by a 'homophobic wanker' in _there?!!?_    

Hope you feel better soon, TLR.


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 3, 2005)

(((((((TLR))))))))

Awwww sweetie!

Dunno how anyone could even consider being the slightest bit agro with you...you look like an angel!

I'm not surprised about the shilling though. It used to be one of my fav haunts a few years back...drinking hole before spending the rest of the night at vibes. It started to get a bit dodgy and we decided to give the place a miss. Still that was one hell of a hectic night you had!   

When Isambard gets back from Oz why dont you join us in a boogie at vibes one weekend?

I'll have to drag bombscare kicking and screaming in there but KRS and hammy will come quietly   

Dunno about the rest of Bristol crew though...espesh that juttug


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 3, 2005)

Thats terrible LR  

Funily enough I was in the Queen shilling last night! I wont ever be going back, cos the music was shite and I did also get groped by some fucking prick who I told to 'fuck off'

A friend of mine comented that she had never been chatted up by so many blokes and I wondered if maybe more predatory straight blokes were frequenting the place as they thought there might be less competition as its a predominately gay venue, and possibly because women may have their guard down more as they may assume it is a less threatning enviroment to be in-sadly not the case.....


----------



## The Lone Runner (Dec 3, 2005)

^^^ Yeah, that's what we left thinking too!

I didn't see you Kali,  - although this is likely due to the fact I was walking round holding a sack of ice on my head and over my eyes....

Feeling a lot better now, and just thinking about phoning up to get a chinese take-away (sure fire way to feel better IMO)

TLR x


----------



## WasGeri (Dec 3, 2005)

Fucking hell - that's horrible! Was it a special planned event, or just a normal night?


----------



## The Lone Runner (Dec 3, 2005)

Well, kind of a special-ish night, my friend who's just moved to Bristol wanted to go out to some gay pubs & clubs (cos's he gay like...) to meet some guys and all, and I'm pretty much the only person he currently knows in Bristol - I had the bright idea of us going down the Shilling......(from now on I will keep my ideas to myself)


----------



## Zaskar (Dec 3, 2005)

Nasty stuff, sounds awfull.  In my expirience gay men can behave appalingly towards women.  I have been in lots of gay bars / clubs over the years and have often seen women get their boobs grabbed, very odd.  I am sure this happens less often in non gay venues.

Anyway I suspect things can only get worse as drinknig increases after this daft law change.  Be carefull out there people....


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 3, 2005)

really sorry to hear about all that tlr  

i suspect kali's hit the nail on the head


----------



## Cadmus (Dec 3, 2005)

The Lone Runner said:
			
		

> a strange man walked up to me and ripped down my top and bra in the middle of a dance floor and then grappled with my tits


I'll probably get lynched for this on here but i will admit this made me giggle.  i visualise stuff immediately, sorry.  

think of it this way - another funny story to tell over a pint in the pub.  

next time wear a jumper ffs!!!   

[SIZE=-2]on a serious note, it's really shite, sorry to hear about it[/SIZE]


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 3, 2005)

Cadmus said:
			
		

> I'll probably get lynched for this on here but i will admit this made me giggle.  i visualise stuff immediately, sorry
> 
> think of it this way - another funny story to tell over a pint in the pub.
> 
> ...





You fucking prick   You may find it funny but keep it to yourself. I doubt TLR posted it up as funny anecdote  

As far as I am concerned TLR was sexualy assulted-if it had been me I would have reported it to the police, as well as the assult on TLR mate-she got fucking headbutted for fucks sake- how the fuck is any of it amusing?


----------



## trashpony (Dec 3, 2005)

Cadmus said:
			
		

> I'll probably get lynched for this on here but i will admit this made me giggle.  i visualise stuff immediately, sorry.



So do I. And it didn't make me giggle.


----------



## girasol (Dec 3, 2005)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> You fucking prick   You may find it funny but keep it to yourself. I doubt TLR posted it up as funny anecdote
> 
> As far as I am concerned TLR was sexualy assulted-if it had been me I would have reported it to the police, as well as the assult on TLR mate-she got fucking headbutted for fucks sake- how the fuck is any of it amusing?



sexually and physically assaulted!  

Sounds absolutely disgusting, you should do something about it TLR (were there witnesses?)


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 4, 2005)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> sexually and physically assaulted!
> 
> Sounds absolutely disgusting, you should do something about it TLR (were there witnesses?)




 I expect there were- I was there last night -didnt see TLR though -it was really packed....


I know other people that were there though sos I will ask around... i left at about 2am but my mates stayed on so maybe they saw something...


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 4, 2005)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> Nasty stuff, sounds awfull.  In my expirience gay men can behave appalingly towards women.  I have been in lots of gay bars / clubs over the years and have often seen women get their boobs grabbed, very odd.  I am sure this happens less often in non gay venues.
> 
> Anyway I suspect things can only get worse as drinknig increases after this daft law change.  Be carefull out there people....



That's interesting. I have been in lots of gay pubs/clubs over the years and have not seen women being felt up any more or less than in normal clubs. Hardly ever, thinking about it.

I agree, however, that these occurances  frequent or not, probably have more to do with alcohol tolerance (or intolerance) though the fact of extended drinking time plays little part in my humble. 

I mean, I cannot imagine anyone behaving in such an unacceptable manner under the influence of MDMA and such like.


----------



## Derian (Dec 4, 2005)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> Nasty stuff, sounds awfull.  In my expirience gay men can behave appalingly towards women.  I have been in lots of gay bars / clubs over the years and have often seen women get their boobs grabbed, very odd.  I am sure this happens less often in non gay venues.
> 
> Anyway I suspect things can only get worse as drinknig increases after this daft law change.  Be carefull out there people....



That's totally fucking wrong in my experience. I've NEVER experienced this in gay bars and clubs. In fact, probably the best xmas eve I've ever spent was in g.a.y bar a couple of years ago. How dare you generalise about gay people in this way - it's just so untrue. Gay bars and clubs are places where straight folk go with their friends knowing that there *aren't* going to be any incidents like this one. 

Homophobic bastard


----------



## Derian (Dec 4, 2005)

And, erm, after that particular new posts generated outburst, I'll er, just shuffle back to where I belong   

TLR - that sounds hideous and you'll be in shock, take care and look after yourself.


Krs - 'pie challenge'   

  

*gets coat and train ticket back to the smoke*


----------



## rich! (Dec 4, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Nowadays I like to drink a few guinness and spliff round a few of my mates houses, and we never end up headbutting each other.



hmm.

I think you need more Special Brew, and also you should mix it with (a) sleep deprivation and (b) calvados.

Then you should find you're happily butting.


----------



## jæd (Dec 4, 2005)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> Nasty stuff, sounds awfull.  In my expirience gay men can behave appalingly towards women.  I have been in lots of gay bars / clubs over the years and have often seen women get their boobs grabbed, very odd.  I am sure this happens less often in non gay venues.



Um... sorry but in all the years of gay clubbing I've never heard or seen this. Why would a gay man want to grab a girls tits...?   Yes, gay men can be a bit off to women in gay clubs but remember straight girls are there as guests. Many gay men have got fed up of being a zoo for hen nights or girls bitching that there are guys in the ladies...

Personally I tend to polite and nice to girls and, even though most of my friends aren't interested in them, they are too... Of course it can be a bit hard to polite to nth girl who wants to talk about how all gay men are friends and the ins and outs of new Civil Partnership legislation when you are trying to chat up her cute friend...


----------



## JTG (Dec 4, 2005)

Sorry to hear about that TLR


----------



## Sunspots (Dec 4, 2005)

Cadmus said:
			
		

> I'll probably get lynched for this on here but i will admit this made me giggle.  i visualise stuff immediately, sorry.
> 
> think of it this way - another funny story to tell over a pint in the pub.



Yeah, right.   

And I guess the punchline of this _'funny'_ story would be:




			
				The Lone Runner said:
			
		

> I got headbutted and now have a big blue lump on my head



Reading the OP, I don't see anything _'funny'_ about TLR's night out.


----------



## toggle (Dec 4, 2005)

jæd said:
			
		

> Um... sorry but in all the years of gay clubbing I've never heard or seen this. Why would a gay man want to grab a girls tits...?



I've had a gay bloke grab me between the legs, and really didn't seem to understand how i could possibly be upset with him, because he'd rather be groping one of my friends.


----------



## The Lone Runner (Dec 4, 2005)

Cadmus said:
			
		

> I'll probably get lynched for this on here but i will admit this made me giggle.  i visualise stuff immediately, sorry.
> 
> think of it this way - another funny story to tell over a pint in the pub.
> 
> next time wear a jumper ffs!!!



What a lovely attitude to have - I'm glad my misfortune gave you a good laugh WANKER!!!


----------



## The Lone Runner (Dec 4, 2005)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> I expect there were- I was there last night -didnt see TLR though -it was really packed....
> 
> I know other people that were there though sos I will ask around... i left at about 2am but my mates stayed on so maybe they saw something...



I think the only people who saw were the other people this guy was with  - one of them came up to me after to apologise and said that this guy was "really drunk - and never normally does things like that" some comfort!

If any of your mates saw a girl crying and holding and ice bag on her eye - that was me....     loads of people were being really nice to me - the lovely man who went and got me some ice and the guy who made sure the *other* man got kicked out.

I think I will try and forget about it now - put it down to the fact that this guy was a worthless drunken idiot.
------


----------



## Zaskar (Dec 4, 2005)

Derian said:
			
		

> That's totally fucking wrong in my experience. I've NEVER experienced this in gay bars and clubs. In fact, probably the best xmas eve I've ever spent was in g.a.y bar a couple of years ago. How dare you generalise about gay people in this way - it's just so untrue. Gay bars and clubs are places where straight folk go with their friends knowing that there *aren't* going to be any incidents like this one.
> 
> Homophobic bastard



Calling me homophobic is like calling the pope a devil worshipper duckie.... I merely relate my expiriences frankly and openly.  How dare you imply I am generalising, I was quite clearly speaking from myu opwn expirience.  It's probably because all my female friends have such great tits that people just cant help themselves.  

Apologise or I will be cross a bit... 

edit

Actually I think it might be a reflection of the genre of clubs I am speaking off, you know the sort..... I tend to favour the 'anything goes' style of clubbing, in that context booby grabbing is practically courtship with a chaperone and flowers... !


----------



## Derian (Dec 4, 2005)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> Calling me homophobic is like calling the pope a devil worshipper duckie.... I merely relate my expiriences frankly and openly.  How dare you imply I am generalising, I was quite clearly speaking from myu opwn expirience.  It's probably because all my female friends have such great tits that people just cant help themselves.
> 
> Apologise or I will be cross a bit...
> 
> ...



Ah, right. So the Queens Schilling is in that genre of club?


----------



## jæd (Dec 4, 2005)

toggle said:
			
		

> I've had a gay bloke grab me between the legs, and really didn't seem to understand how i could possibly be upset with him, because he'd rather be groping one of my friends.



Hmmm... Still can't understnd why a gay guy would grope a girl...   If you're trying to get into a cute boys pants you don't annoy his gf by grabbing her in appropiate places...  

Perhaps its because girls take this more seriously and gay guys don't, and so don't realise the probelm. I've had guys grab my crotch on occasion but I wouldn't scream sexual assult...

(but yes, pissed gay boys can be annoying too)


----------



## jæd (Dec 4, 2005)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> I merely relate my expiriences frankly and openly.  How dare you imply I am generalising,




If ypu are assuming that most gay guys are like the guys you describe then you are genralising. I wouldn't call you homophobic, just a bit misguided...




			
				Zaskar said:
			
		

> Actually I think it might be a reflection of the genre of clubs I am speaking off, you know the sort..... I tend to favour the 'anything goes' style of clubbing, in that context booby grabbing is practically courtship with a chaperone and flowers... !



Well,,, I go to full on, very hardcore clubs where most girls aren't allowed and I've seen every damn thing done on the dance floor. And I've never heard of any sexual assults on patrons. I've never been to the Queens Shilling but it does sound the type of place where the occasional straight boy might go. I've had homophobic shit from straight boys in gay clubs so I wouldn't be suprised by any reports of girls getting hassle.


----------



## toggle (Dec 4, 2005)

jæd said:
			
		

> Hmmm... Still can't understnd why a gay guy would grope a girl...   If you're trying to get into a cute boys pants you don't annoy his gf by grabbing her in appropiate places...
> 
> Perhaps its because girls take this more seriously and gay guys don't, and so don't realise the probelm. I've had guys grab my crotch on occasion but I wouldn't scream sexual assult...
> 
> (but yes, pissed gay boys can be annoying too)




I didn't scream sexual assault, It really wasn't the sort of place to make a scene, or the sort of place to behave like that either. I just explained to him that i didn't consider it the behavior of a someone that i would be willing to consider as a freind, i din't expect a friend to grope me, even when i was certain they weren't interested; his bf, who was a good mate, appologised to me and promiced to have words with him about that. Probably had words with him about other things as well.


----------



## Cadmus (Dec 4, 2005)

The Lone Runner said:
			
		

> What a lovely attitude to have - I'm glad my misfortune gave you a good laugh WANKER!!!


im aware you had a rough nite and im not insanely happy about it nor i had 'a good laugh', please chill.

try and stay positive ok? it's not the end of the world...

peace


----------



## munkeeunit (Dec 5, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I mean, I cannot imagine anyone behaving in such an unacceptable manner under the influence of MDMA and such like.



Well, people on mdma might not feel much like headbutting each other, but to me, in many ways, it's just the flip side of the violent drunk.

If people can't bring themselves to hug me without taking a substance which forces their brain to release it's serotonin stores, then really, don't bother hugging me.

I really can't stand the artificiality of extasy culture, and the sullen moody come downs which really say everything there is to say about the plastic, emotional consumerist, artificiality of it all.

Doesn't deserve a headbut though. Just deserves to be put in its place as a crap drug for people who, for reasons known only to themselves*, need to force their brains to be nice to people.

*(or not, as the case may be, because they haven't bothered asking themseves that question.)


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


PS EDIT: I'll give any of you a hug anytime. If you'll let me.  Unless you're on E, in which case I'll take any hug requests with a pinch of drug induced salt.


----------



## on_the_fly (Dec 5, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> (((((((TLR))))))))
> 
> Awwww sweetie!
> 
> ...




Ok Fizzer miss out your Dancing tutor


----------



## jæd (Dec 5, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Doesn't deserve a headbut though. Just deserves to be put in its place as a crap drug for people who, for reasons known only to themselves*, need to force their brains to be nice to people.



I wouldn't label e as a "crap drug", just that like all drugs it should be treated with respect. And, like all drugs, if you can't handle the effects don't take it. 

I tend to have a lot of distain for anyone who can't - if you're uncrontrolably drunk or twatted then please keep away from me...! You took the drug - you deal with your problems, not me. (Although of course if someones in genuine trouble I'll help them but not enjoy it)

(But it could be that I'm on a comedown...    )


----------



## munkeeunit (Dec 5, 2005)

jæd said:
			
		

> I wouldn't label e as a "crap drug", just that like all drugs it should be treated with respect. And, like all drugs, if you can't handle the effects don't take it.
> 
> I tend to have a lot of distain for anyone who can't - if you're uncrontrolably drunk or twatted then please keep away from me...! You took the drug - you deal with your problems, not me. (Although of course if someones in genuine trouble I'll help them but not enjoy it)
> 
> (But it could be that I'm on a comedown...    )



The explosion of people taking Prozac and people taking MDMA seem to me to have a common root, and that's a society of people which won't deal with it's problems, and instead reaches for the nearest pill. 

Prozac and E are, after all, virtually identical substances. I'm sure they have their place, but the current place that both E and Prozac seem to inhabit is one of underlying depression which is masked but not dealt with.

Anyone who feels unhappy and wants a good old-fashioned-non-drug-induced-hug is very welcome to ask.


----------



## jæd (Dec 5, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> The explosion of people taking Prozac and people taking MDMA seem to me to have a common root, and that's a society of people which won't deal with it's problems, and instead reaches for the nearest pill.



I would've thought that there's a difference in someone who takes Prozac and someone who takes e on a Saturday night.


----------



## munkeeunit (Dec 5, 2005)

jæd said:
			
		

> I would've thought that there's a difference in someone who takes Prozac and someone who takes e on a Saturday night.



The difference broadly being that Prozac is slow release mdma and E is fast release mdma. People who take E every week are managing to get through the week, but will soon be Prozac candidates if they don't address the serotonin imbalance they are living with. 

Serotonin imbalance is a pretty clear indicator of underlying depression. Hence the come down, which mimics (or reveals) that imbalance.

(No, I'm not a chemist, but don't let that be a reason to ignore what I'm saying.)

EDIT: If you've reached the point where you're miserable all week, and find that even taking E doesn't do the trick anymore, then chances are you've done some pretty serious damage to your brains abililty to produce and release serotonin. Either that or you're underlying depression, and the associated serotonin deficiency, has come full circle and can no-longer be masked. Take E, yes, but it is not a drug to be treated flippantly. Extasy casualities are the most miserable of people you are ever likely to come across.


----------



## jæd (Dec 5, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> The difference broadly being that Prozac is slow release mdma and E is fast release mdma. People who take E every week are managing to get through the week, but will soon be Prozac candidates if they don't address the serotonin imbalance they are living with.



Well -- if you did it constantly every week but I always have at least two months off it each year. (Usually when I got bored of the emotional swings...) 

But I'm quite well balanced mentally and I would never touch any drug if I wasn't. 




			
				munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Serotonin imbalance is a pretty clear indicator of underlying depression. Hence the come down, which mimics (or reveals) that imbalance.



Yep, but since I'm aware of this I always treat my emotions (if I have any) when I'm coming down as suspect. I also avoid making any emotional decisions on anything to after I'm back to normal. The main prolem I have is dealing with people who don't do pills and don't have comedowns. Most of my friends do and so they know why I avoid people on Monday and Tuesdays.

Comedown is a bit handy in that it means that if I ever suffer from depression I'll be able to recognise it as such. (Though I'm not sure if it would "feel" the same way)


----------



## munkeeunit (Dec 5, 2005)

Glad to hear you're taking it sensibly. 

I think anyone who takes E every week is either heading for a fall, or has already had one. Anyone who takes any drug with a flippant disregard for the possible consequences is pretty likely to suffer those consequences. 

As a dope smoker, this includes soft drugs like cannabis. A lot of heavy dope users have had years of doing little but smoking dope, while being in denial of how fucked up their life has become. Done that....

Be careful people. Just because the goverment spreads misinformation about drugs doesn't make any drug inherently safe for heavy and regular use. (I can hear people saying 'yeah, I know!' while continuing to fuck up in denial of that.)


----------

